# 'I've learned that....'



## Blade96 (Jan 21, 2010)

Post something life has taught you.

for example

I've learned that no matter how many flavors of yogurt I'm offered, I still always choose vanilla.

I've learned that when a family is watching tv, the boss is usually the one who holds the remote.

I've learned that the person who says something can't be done is often interrupted by someone doing it.

I've learned that reading and learning and knowing so much about mistakes people make in life and being smart isnt a guarantee you wont make those mistakes yourself. and making those mistakes doesnt make you stupid.

I've learned that you can make someon's day by simply letting them know they're appreciated.


----------



## David43515 (Jan 21, 2010)

To quote Scarlet O`Hara "Tomorrow is another day."


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jan 21, 2010)

That it's gonna take me quite some while to work up to those one arm pushups, but that it IS attainable.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 21, 2010)

To appreciate beauty where you find it.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jan 21, 2010)

"Experience: that most brutal of teachers. But you learn, my God do you learn."
C.S.Lewis


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 21, 2010)

*I've learned that when a woman tells you her problems, she does not want you to solve them.  She wants you to listen and sincerely sympathize.*

Any man who is single and does that will not be single long.  Secret of a happy life, and if I only learned one thing on this planet, that was the best one.


----------



## teekin (Jan 21, 2010)

To ignore reality is like trying to argue with God. Nothing comes of it but disappoitment and pain. It is far better to live in the moment and appreciate what you have.

Nothing is forever but Love.  Not to BE loved but TO love. It is when we stop or are asked/made to stop loving another that we feel deep pain. 

Nothing heals the soul like forgiveness.

Intuition is a double edged sword, sometimes you just don't wanna know.

Entropy happens.


----------



## seasoned (Jan 21, 2010)

I am sorry, and mean it from your heart, are the three hardest words to say. I don't mean to someone you love or respect, but to the stranger you have wronged in some way. To someone who can't do a thing for, or to you, saying sorry to that person and mean it is a measure of a persons integrity, indeed.


----------



## teekin (Jan 21, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> *I've learned that when a woman tells you her problems, she does not want you to solve them. She wants you to listen and sincerely sympathize.*
> 
> Any man who is single and does that will not be single long. Secret of a happy life, and if I only learned one thing on this planet, that was the best one.


 
Bill, I learned to keep my mouth shut about my problems unless I wanted them solved. Hmmmmm. Interesting dynamic here. :uhyeah:
lori


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Jan 21, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> *I've learned that when a woman tells you her problems, she does not want you to solve them. She wants you to listen and sincerely sympathize.*
> 
> Any man who is single and does that will not be single long. Secret of a happy life, and if I only learned one thing on this planet, that was the best one.


 
Bill, that is the smartest thing I've ever heard you say.


----------



## xJOHNx (Jan 22, 2010)

That heaven and hell are within me.

Repetition is the tree of which comes tasty fruits.
With hard work and dedication almost everything is possible.
Love should be unconditional.


----------



## Stac3y (Jan 22, 2010)

That having babies, and rearing kids, is both the weirdest, and the most rewarding, thing I could ever do.

That kindness outweighs every other virtue.

Never to drop your guard in a sparring match--even if the judge has called break.

...


----------



## KELLYG (Jan 22, 2010)

Any day that you wake up on this side of dirt is a good day!

You can't fix stupid.

The best way to measure a man is how he treats people that he does not gain anything from.

Telling the truth is always easier than remembering the lies that you have told.  

Most families have one crazy relative, some more than one!

Ive learned you have to love yourself before you can truly love someone else.


----------



## chrispillertkd (Jan 22, 2010)

I have learned that there is absolutely nothing I did to earn such a wonderful wife and children. 

I have learned that if something is worth doing it is, like G.K. Chesterton said, worth doing badly.

I have learned that all the way to heaven is heaven.

Pax,

Chris


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jan 22, 2010)

KELLYG said:


> Most families have one crazy relative, some more than one!


 
And when you look around and try to figure out who it is, and can't find one, then it's you!


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Jan 22, 2010)

I've learned that opinions based on emotion will never be changed by arguments based on logic and reasoning.

I've also learned that a logical argument based on false premises is just as faulty as one based on emotion.


----------



## Blade96 (Jan 22, 2010)

I learned that my relatives will always insist I'm gonna become a 'baby person' just because I have a nearly one month old niece. 

Even though my feelings towards babies (even her) havent changed at all.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Jan 27, 2010)

It is impossible to understand women.

However, with a bit of help it is possible to get enough insight to be able to recognize certain patterns and anticipate / react to them , in much the same way the a dog can be taught to catch a frisbee in mid air without understanding newtonian physics and differential equations.


----------

